# Can I bathe my babies?



## montanadolphin

I know this is a silly question, but can I give my babies a bath? They have black poop on the back of their legs, and they have lice. I used a flea comb and some apple cider vinegar on them today (dipped comb in ACV mixed with water, combed, dipped, combed) but it didn't seem to do much good. So, I was thinking maybe I could douse them in some water diluted ACV, let it sit for a few minutes, then rinse, then bathe them with baby shampoo.

Will that be ok? I did a google search, and I read that there's lots of people who give their goats a bath, some use flea and tick shampoo for dogs (I won't do that though...seems like not such a good idea). So I was wondering if just dousing them in ACV for a few minutes, then washing them with baby shampoo would be ok as an alternative. It's in the 80's right now so I'm sure they will dry quick in the sun!

Thanks in avance!


----------



## sbaker

I give my goats baths when they need them. They don't always like it to much, but it's never hurt them! So long as it's warm, and you give them a brisk towel dry after I think it should be fine!  ACV and baby soap would be fine, in my opinion. You can also use blue dawn, I've used it before on a doe who had lice, and next time I checked her the lice was gone, so I guess it worked! I know it kills fleas, so I thought it should kill lice too.


----------



## bayouboergoats

Yes you can give them a bath just make sure they do not get chilled.

How old are they?


----------



## montanadolphin

bayouboergoats said:


> Yes you can give them a bath just make sure they do not get chilled.
> 
> How old are they?


They are 5 weeks old.


----------



## montanadolphin

sbaker said:


> I give my goats baths when they need them. They don't always like it to much, but it's never hurt them! So long as it's warm, and you give them a brisk towel dry after I think it should be fine!  ACV and baby soap would be fine, in my opinion. You can also use blue dawn, I've used it before on a doe who had lice, and next time I checked her the lice was gone, so I guess it worked! I know it kills fleas, so I thought it should kill lice too.


I knew that about dawn as well, but my vet told me to stop using it on my dog cuz it strips the necessary oils from her skin. I would imagine it would do the same to a goat!


----------



## nancy d

Just make sure they are totally dry, I mean down to the skin dry. Hot towels from the dryer will help.


----------



## montanadolphin

nancy d said:


> Just make sure they are totally dry, I mean down to the skin dry. Hot towels from the dryer will help.


It's 87 degrees outside, and that's in the shade. Letting them dry in the sun won't do? Do I still have to towel dry them all the way???


----------



## nancy d

Oh, I didnt realize how warm it is in your neck of the woods. Still, since they are so young I'd get em dry as possible.


----------



## montanadolphin

Ok, I did...just not down to the skin. They didn't like me rubbing them with the towel, but the hair on top is nice and dry. They are out in the sun now, munchin' on some blackberry leaves 

And yes, it's a typical summer day here in Virginia...actually, cooler than normal to be honest. Our summer weather is usually in the 90's and sometimes in the 100's.

I sent you a pm asking you the same question as I did here...sorry...was freakin' out cuz I had just bathed them, and set the out in the sun, then read your reply. I was in a panic . So disregard my message since you answered it here!! Thank you very much!!!


----------



## nancy d

Aww shucks you're welcome very much! (I still panic at times)
Sorry I didnt even consider hot weather, it's usually relatively cool here.


----------



## montanadolphin

I guess so, you live "near Seattle"!

They smell so nice now! No more poopy legs, and their white hair is actually white and not off-white! I dusted them again with Diatomaceous Earth...hoping that helps with the lice...they are covered!


----------

